

Judge Signs Off On $415M Settlement To Resolve Tech Industry Anti-Poaching Case - atorralb
http://consumerist.com/2015/09/03/judge-signs-off-on-415m-settlement-to-resolve-tech-industry-anti-poaching-conspiracy-case/

======
greenyoda
This is blogspam. The original article, which they link to at the bottom, is
more informative:

[http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-
courts/ci_28751080/silicon-...](http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-
courts/ci_28751080/silicon-valleys-415-million-poaching-settlement-final)

That article says:

 _" The overall settlement provides payouts of about $5,000 per employee."_

So the employees who were harmed (by getting lower salaries than they could
get in a competitive job market) got almost nothing (maybe one or two weeks'
salary), and the companies who entered into the illegal anti-poaching
agreement got off with a slap on the wrist.

 _" The judge's main concern with the final settlement centered on fees for
the employees' lawyers -- she slashed their original $81 million request in
about half in her final order."_

So the big winners here were the lawyers, who walked away with about $40
million.

------
sctb
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10168214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10168214)

